# K&N Filter Install



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo of what this should look like when completely installed. Air Box, MF Sensor, Black Pipe, Clamps etc;
This is going on an 06'...GOAT
kicks06


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

An little dirty but hope this helps.


----------

